# new 125 when to add fish ??



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

started my 125 and put in the water purified,, lrf 130 lbs, 160 livesand , 2 pumps 950 and i think a 1100 used not sure but little bigger then 950 sump tank 40 long filtercartraiges inbetween the protien skimmer and pumps , water has small amount of ammonia everything else 00 , when to add fish


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

this might serve better if it were posted in the appropriate section. I suggest asking a moderator to relocate the thread.

The answer to your question is, That depends on wether you plan to fishless cycle or not. 

you can add a few damsels to speed along the process, but have fun trying to get them out afterwards. Some damsel species get quite aggressive. 

if you wish to fishless cycle, you must wait until your ammonia and nitrite have spiked and returned to 0. Once those are at 0, you will start to see your nitrates increase. that is the time to begin adding fish. Be sure to research all species you plan to add for compatibility issues. plan to add more territorial species later and the docile species first.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

thks yea i think i will do the no fish way i could throw a few damselsa in but wont they just die or will they make it threw the spike ??? where to move it i will ask


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you may not want to cycle with damsels. they are rather aggressive fish and may be hard to catch them when the cycle is done.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

what is a good fish to use i was told black mollys are great fish to use , they are salt and fresh water fish


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

black&whiteclowns said:


> thks yea i think i will do the no fish way i could throw a few damselsa in but wont they just die or will they make it threw the spike ??? where to move it i will ask


Most fish are subjected to permanent damage while dealing with ammonia and nitrites, both of which are quite toxic to the fish. It is possible your damsels will live only in borrowed time compared to those that have been introduced into the tank after cycling.


----------

